# Sticky  Heads up and a warning! You'll never, ever get a PM like this...



## JohnF

Hi -

I'm making this a sticky to ensure that people continue to see this.

This is from the owner of the site and bears reading: it's an attempt to hijack your account and probably get as much information from you as they can to use for whatever nefarious reasons (identity theft, fraud committed in your name, scamming, there's a lot that can be done...).

You will NEVER get such a message from WUS, nor should you ever respond to such a message. Seriously. If you get such a message, report it immediately to us moderators, we will follow it up. Once reported, delete it so that it won't be spread around.

Thanks for you attention to this matter. All sorts of crazy people out there trying to do things that harm you...yep, it's the internet. :-s

*Dear member,

I'm sorry to bother you like this, but this message is of the highest priority.

This morning I was informed by a member about a PM he received in which he was told that our site got corrupted. He was also asked to log in again. The text of this PM is below.

Unfortunately the PM is a phishing message. The link in the PM redirects to what seems our forum site, but in reality it is a copy!

The link to the FAKE site is: forums.watchuseek.host56.com

If you clicked the link inside the phishing PM and you did log in to the fake site, then please be advised to change your password on forums.watchuseek.com ASAP!

My apologies for the inconvenience this may cause you.

I will report the phishing to the local authorities and hopefully they will be able to track them down and get that fake site offline soon.

Best regards,

Ernie Romers
Founder, owner
Watchuseek.com

The FAKE PM reads:

Hello *username*, Ernie Romers here, site Administrator and Owner.

Unfortunately the Watchuseek Forums' servers were overloaded in the early hours of the morning today; subsequently the MySQL database became corrupt.. We require you to simply log into the site in order to reactivate your account.

Please note that we will be working to ensure high uptime and that the site runs smoothly without any issues from now on.

Your unique security token is 9b6d95abb51e954dce0de3a9b388067d85e3b18e.

forums.watchuseek.host56.com/index.php?do=login&securitytoken=9b6d95abb51e954dc e0de3a9b388067d85e3b18e#vb_loginform

Thanks for your continued use of the site,
Ernie Romers; site Administrator and Owner.


*


----------

